# Mushroom pancakes



## Ishbel (Jan 5, 2006)

*Mushroom pancakes (made with ‘OO’ Italian flour)*
*I first made these at a cookery school in Ligura some years ago.  They are really tasty.*

50g unsalted butter
2 shallots, diced
2-3 tsp chopped rosemary (fresh)
1 clove garlic, finely chopped
400g large flat field mushrooms, wiped and sliced
120g mixed wild mushrooms (These are sold ready mixed at the supermarket, including shiitake and morelles.  This mix adds real ‘oomph’ to the filling, but you could just up the field mushroom quantity if you can’t find wild mushroom selections) 
230g buffalo Mozzarella, diced
100g freshly grated Parmesan, plus extra for sprinkling
250g Ricotta
2 tbsp chopped flat leaf parsley
Salt and freshly ground pepper, to taste 
*Pancakes*
90g Italian '00' flour
150ml full cream milk
2 large eggs, beaten
50g unsalted butter, melted 

Melt the butter in a large frying pan over a medium heat. Add the shallots, rosemary, garlic and all the mushrooms. Saute for about 15 minutes, stirring regularly, until tender and golden in colour. Mix the cheeses and parsley in a bowl. Incorporate the cooked mushrooms, add salt and pepper to taste and set aside. 
Preheat the oven to 180˚C/gas mark 4 and butter a large baking dish. (I use a large lasagna dish) 
Mix the flour and milk for the pancakes in a bowl. Add the eggs and a pinch of salt and whisk. Pass through a sieve. Brush a large frying pan with melted butter and set over a medium heat. Pour a small ladleful of the batter (about 1/6) in the pan and swirl to make a thin pancake. Cook for 1-2 minutes each side then remove and set aside. Repeat, to make 6 pancakes. 
Put a spoonful of the mushroom mixture in the centre of each pancake. Fold up the ends, then fold over the two edges to make a parcel. Place in the baking dish. Brush with any remaining melted butter. Sprinkle with Parmesan to taste. Bake for 10-15 minutes. Serve immediately.


----------



## mish (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks *Delightful*, Ish!! What are field mushrooms? TIA. Copied & saved.

From one shroom lover to another, thought I would share this:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/10546671/


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 5, 2006)

How luxurious Ishbel, thank-you for sharing this delightful looking Italian recipe, I am most certainly copying and pasting it. Just one question, by your description these sound like the pancakes should be ladled out into the pan more like thin crepes than breakfast pancakes, is that right?  (TIA, Ishbel)


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 5, 2006)

Piccolina
Yes, sorry, I'm talking English pancakes or French crepe style - not the thick ones that the English called 'Scotch pancakes'!  and that Americans make for breakfast.

Mish
'Field mushrooms' are the usual way we describe the large, flat capped brown-ish mushrooms. I don't like the white ones that are raised in factories - they don't have much flavour in their own right, but are OK (if pushed) to use in stews, casseroles etc, cos they seem to absorb the flavours of the veg and sauce!

That photograph looks scrumptious! 

Edited to add:  Whoops, just looked at the site - and they are singing the praises of white mushrooms! Give me portabellini, shiitake etc, any day!


----------



## mish (Jan 5, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Piccolina
> Yes, sorry, I'm talking English pancakes or French crepe style - not the thick ones that the English called 'Scotch pancakes'!  and that Americans make for breakfast.
> 
> Mish
> ...


 
LOL, thank you, Ish.  The pic looks sooo good.  Couldn't tell if it was a giant mushroom stuffed w more shrooms or pancake or pizza/calzone... but there are some more yummy Mushroom Madness recipes there as well.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 5, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Piccolina
> Yes, sorry, I'm talking English pancakes or French crepe style - not the thick ones that the English called 'Scotch pancakes'!  and that Americans make for breakfast.


 Cool, thanks very much for clarifying that for me Ishbel. I've gotten a bit accustomed to the British/Irish words for foods and was thinking that you meant (what I call) a crepe. But I wanted to make sure, as I've occasionally seen dishes that had thicker pancakes too


----------



## cats (Jan 5, 2006)

Very interesting recipe ingredients. My husband and I like fresh mushrooms alot so it's appealing and worth a try. However, dumb as this may sound, I wish the measurements stated were in terms I can actually use/understand, like tbls. or cups, instead of grams.


----------



## mish (Jan 5, 2006)

cats said:
			
		

> However, dumb as this may sound, I wish the measurements stated were in terms I can actually use/understand, like tbls. or cups, instead of grams.


 
Not dumb.  I, actually thought the same thing.  I know there is a conversion chart on this site, but (for me) it would be easier, as well.


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry, Cats - but cups etc are totally foreign to me.  I grew up using avoirdupois (lb oz etc) - but even that is different to American measurements - eg the Imperial pint is different to an American one!  Cups are a science too far!

However, one of the Mods has kindly 'pinned' conversion tables to some of the fora here, so you should be able to convert to cups etc.

PS you can tell how old my recipes are by whether I use pounds and ounces or grammes and millilitres!


----------



## mish (Jan 5, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Sorry, Cats - but cups etc are totally foreign to me. I grew up using avoirdupois (lb oz etc) - but even that is different to American measurements - eg the Imperial pint is different to an American one! Cups are a science too far!
> 
> However, one of the Mods has kindly 'pinned' conversion tables to some of the fora here, so you should be able to convert to cups etc.
> 
> PS you can tell how old my recipes are by whether I use pounds and ounces or grammes and millilitres!


 
I can relate, Ish. It's still all 'Greek' to me, cuz I grew up with lbs, cups, ozs. It would probably take me a year and a day to try to convert, but the recipe is worth my dumb-bunny math skills.


----------

